# gaggia classic



## daniel92 (Jun 6, 2015)

Hello.

First of all, I'm new here on the site and I am new to the coffee.

Two weeks ago I bought a machine Asper sample gaggia classic, I ran into a problem of water flowing from the filter.

I enclose a video of the problem, known as steam heating mode and does not open faucet.






I was in the store with a problem and they said it was fine.

When I returned home I tried to make a cappuccino in the following way:

Heating fumes

Foaming Milk

Beyond the preparation of espresso with a gift-called expected local desired pressure.

Espresso preparation

The way I saw another problem associated with leakage.

When I pass the Martian espresso machine and I Mmtnin few seconds, nothing happens.

When I press the button for water preparation without espresso Released decided to handle

Takes 5 seconds for the water to come out and be pressed together with that of the transition from 15 bar of milk foaming pressure of 9 bar espresso preparation. I freed escape through the filter

What could be causing the problem?

If it is a normal thing?

Theda assistants


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

daniel92 said:


> Hello...
> 
> ..What could be causing the problem?
> 
> Theda assistants


Google translate? lol

Would this be a sticking solenoid? One of the boffins on here should be able to help.. Doesn't look good, but probably an easy fix (I hope).


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Rhys said:


> Google translate? lol


Often Theda assistants can cause problems with espresso machines.

Thats why I keep my espresso machine near a big wooden stick to beat them away with.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Nothing should drip when you turn on the steam switch

Return the item to the shop where you bought it from


----------



## daniel92 (Jun 6, 2015)

yes Google translate

I'm not good in English unfortunately

Sorry for mistakes

I saw David's pressure is released from the filter of the machine decided, and not from the valve

Is the pressure should be released from the filter and not from the valve?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

daniel92 said:


> yes Google translate
> 
> I'm not good in English unfortunately
> 
> ...


The three way solenoid should dump the pressure into the drip tray when you stop the shot. If you've just bought it, you should take it back from a refund.

Sounds like the solenoid is buggered. There are plenty of decent machines on ebay, or stop here for a while, build up your post count and check out the sales pages. Plenty of lightly modded ones come up for sale all the time.

By the way, what language are you translating from?


----------



## daniel92 (Jun 6, 2015)

Israel (Hebrew)

This machine, which I own

Every site that has registered supplier 1300W. I registered on the box 1050W


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

from looking at the video from what I can tell its a new 2015 model, I cant see the tube running down the side (not sure what thats called)

If that is the case I would hazard a guess the mechanical valve is failing. This is exactly what happened to my 2015 model and the water dripped just like yours does, but mine just got worse and worse.. There is no solenoid. The mechanical valve is just a ball bearing and a spring, the spring looses its resistance and the pressure of the water cant be held back.

An easy way to tell what your model is is if the name on the front says gaggia above the word classic.

*If it resembles the one on the right it is the 2015 model.*

If it is the 2015 model you need to contact whoever supplied you with the machine and let them know the problem you are having.









If it is the one on the left, I cant help you.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

its the 2015 model, the same happened to mine, , mechanical valve failing,, see above

see post 38 for my description of the problem http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?21805-water-coming-from-where-it-shouldnt/page4


----------



## daniel92 (Jun 6, 2015)

I have a problem with a valve in the machine?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I agree with the suggestion that you need to contact whoever supplied you with the machine and let them know the problem you are having

They should be able to test it and advise what the problem and solution will be


----------



## daniel92 (Jun 6, 2015)

The store know that I have a problem. They say it's okay. Because of the great pressure that machine. I'm announcement that it was wrong. Mah could be the problem of nasal and filter press machine releases


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

As we do not know the laws in your region it is hard to advise further

In the UK the person would return the machine to the retailer to repair or replace under warranty if it did not work properly


----------



## daniel92 (Jun 6, 2015)

I do not think that I would have a problem with the replacement or repair. I just want to know what's the problem. What it comes from. So I could tell them. They are a normal thing that happens or just have a problem in some part of the machine


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I can understand the store acknowledging you have a problem and say its OK, They expect this to occur, this is a common problem.

*It is not OK, it will only get worse.* If they fix it the problem will occur again, if they replace the machine with the same model number there is every chance the same problem will occur. It is the mechanical valve failing

*כישלון שסתום מכאני*





*
*

*כישלון שסתום מכאני* 

*
*

*בואוהחנות יודעת שיש לךכישלון שסתום מכאני*


----------



## daniel92 (Jun 6, 2015)

OK

Thanks for the help. Tomorrow I'll talk to the shop


----------



## daniel92 (Jun 6, 2015)

Hello.

The machine is under review however I'm still looking. Today I received an answer from someone. David called one because then when I make espresso after foaming. Machine releases the pressure through the filter. Does it make sense that the machine will release pressure through the filter? It is a bit dangerous

Thanks.


----------



## daniel92 (Jun 6, 2015)

Hello.

The machine is under review however I'm still looking. Today I received an answer from someone. David called one because then when I make espresso after foaming. Machine releases the pressure through the filter. Does it make sense that the machine will release pressure through the filter? It is a bit dangerous

Thanks.


----------



## daniel92 (Jun 6, 2015)

Does anyone know the answer? It is important


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

It is dripping from the portafilter more once you switch to steaming function because it has to make the water hotter, this creates more pressure which in turn means the mechanical valve is put under more strain and cant hold back the force of the water.


----------



## daniel92 (Jun 6, 2015)

I understand that. But today someone told me it was okay released from the filter press. Is it okay that releases pressure through the filter or is it safe to be a problem in the machine?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

It is not right.

It is a problem.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

It's definitely not right.

"Good old google translate...."Martian espresso machine..." did make me laugh.

Hope the problem gets resolved it's a faulty machine.


----------



## daniel92 (Jun 6, 2015)

I bought this coffee machine 3 weeks ago, and i discovered 2 problems:

1. If i heat the steams for foam topping, the water gets out of the filter exacly like in the video i've posted.

2. Its releasing pressure by the filter, not by the valve.

My question is: if your machine is releasing preasure by the filter, and if its normal for the machine to work like this.

For the first problem, I figured. Should not leak water. What about the second problem? Is this a normal thing decompression through a filter and not through a valve?


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

The 2015 model doesn't have a solenoid valve so the excess pressure in brewing espresso cannot be released any other way than through the grouphead.

When steaming there should be no excess pressure to be released through the grouphead as the valve should be closed.


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

Return and replace with an older model


----------



## daniel92 (Jun 6, 2015)

I'm sorry. Getting lost. My model has no solenoid valve. Where be pressed to release my model? This is such. After I allocated milk, I move turns off the heating steam, wait a few seconds and then takes the water out of my mind before preparing espresso. When I take the water out of my head I noticed that the water takes 5-10 seconds to leave and when they go out with steam.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

You really do need to get on the phone and speak to someone who works at the place where you bought the machine and be quite forceful in a polite manor that you want a full refund. Also send an email with your video clip as an attachment.

They will try to convince you this is normal. They did with me. My drip tray was filling up at an unacceptable rate.

I can only assume that you are not alone with the problem and that companies that have sold the 2015 model are inundated with dissatisfied customers.

I do appreciate the difference in language and you are probably translating this into Hebrew.


----------



## daniel92 (Jun 6, 2015)

I spoke with the store. They know I have a problem. They sent the machine for testing.


----------



## daniel92 (Jun 6, 2015)

Hello.

Today I received an answer. "The machine was checked by a qualified technician who confirmed that the machine is completely intact. Dripping water when turning the machine caused because when the start-up called accumulates pressure boiler. Once the machine starts to arrive pressure ideal closes the valve mechanically stopping the escape of water and the pressure intense. The drizzle that at first (about 20 seconds Drizzle )) because the foot valve is not yet closed. The issue of releasing pressure-tech features compress the coffee stronger lever-machine itself in terms of pressure release unit and the handle completely normal.

In conclusion, do not worry about grinding too coarse nor too thin

Compress the coffee when the handle is placed on the counter - that will compress well

Hope you enjoy ... you get used to the machine and get used to it ... and she'll get used to you J

Total excellent machine "

Is it logical answer machine dripping water? They did not relate the two things my problems. Pen steam heating, water drips. The pressure is released from the head.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Sounds like they've bamboozled you


----------



## daniel92 (Jun 6, 2015)

Yes indeed. I've been crazy confused about it. Everyone tells me something else

I have three problems with the machine.

1. When I turn on the machine. I have some water dripping from the head

2. When I turn on the heating steam (for foaming milk), I'm waiting lamp is turned on. During this time liquid water in advance. For 20-30 seconds. As the video that came with

3.After bullying, I called pre-release water, for preparation of espresso. With the water releasing a machine. Uncle pressure (in excess of 15 bar to 9 bar). Press releases referred through the head. When I click the button removal of water.

Are these problems it is normal car? Is that indicates there is a problem in the machine itself or its component? Is this how it should be?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> *I can understand the store acknowledging you have a problem and say its OK*, They expect this to occur, this is a common problem.
> 
> It is not OK, it will only get worse. If they fix it the problem will occur again, if they replace the machine with the same model number there is every chance the same problem will occur. It is the mechanical valve failing
> 
> ...





Jumbo Ratty said:


> You really do need to get on the phone and speak to someone who works at the place where you bought the machine and be quite forceful in a polite manor that you want a full refund.
> 
> *They will try to convince you this is normal. *They did with me.


Exactly what I expected has happened, , the store \ supplier is trying to convince you this is normal for the machine to drip how it is. You have to convince them you want a refund.


----------



## daniel92 (Jun 6, 2015)

I understand that it is not a good thing and that problem. There are more people who happened to have this problem in the same model machine that can tell and tell it happen?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

There is a problem with this machine.

I suggest you INSIST on a FULL REFUND.

If you keep the machine it will only get worse.


----------



## daniel92 (Jun 6, 2015)

I talk to them about it

El carajillo

You have the model of this machine?

You also have problems with my like?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

This is a copy of my email I sent complaining of the same fault you are experiencing. Im not suggesting you copy it, or even need it because you cant write your own. I post it so you can see we had the identical problem as you have.

Dear *enter name*,

You replaced our faulty gaggia classic 2015 RI9403/18 on the 6th of February of this year.

Unfortunately the replacement machine has now also developed a fault.

Water now comes out of the shower screen at the rate of at least 2 drops per second after you have pulled the first shot, it continues dripping for the entire duration of use and gets worse when you click the steam switch. When you remove the portafilter the puck is obviously wet, infact there is a pool of water on top of it. This has got progressively worse over the last week. Even after use it sits there gurgling away and you have to remove the portafiler handle to stop the noise. I have spoken to a colleague of yours on the phone a couple of days ago and he believes it to be the mechanical valve.From what I now understand this problem will always keep arising and I have lost faith in this new version of the classic as I am now on my second faulty machine. It would appear the spring inside the mechanical valve will stretch in use and a leak will almost definitely reoccur, this would not happen if a solenoid valve was fitted like on the last model.

Please advise me on what course of action you think we should take? I would prefer a full refund, but would consider a refurbished solenoid valve version SKU RI8161RF with cash my way as they are shown as being£46 cheaper than a nearly new 2015 model on your website.


----------



## daniel92 (Jun 6, 2015)

Hi.

Finally went totally confused. Everyone says something else.

http://www.gaggiausersgroup.com/index.php/topic,993.0.html

What do you say? Is it safe to problem machine or you can live with it?

Thank you.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Not sure everyone says something else,, from what ive seen we're all singing from the same hym sheet

I believe you've had the answer numerous times now on this forum and on the other forum too.

























JojoS


Grizzled GUG Veteran 

Re: gaggia classic 2015 « *Reply #8 on:* *Today* at 07:26:00 AM »

I believe you got all the answers you need about your machine from the UK forum. Maybe the 2016 model will be better but who knows if there will be one. If I were in your situation, *I would return the unit and get a refund.*

Re: gaggia classic 2015 « *Reply #10 on:* *Today* at 07:41:07 AM »

The usual reason why any valve would leak, too much pressure buildup exceeding it's design limits. I think it is a matter of group valve design and it's limitations.


----------



## daniel92 (Jun 6, 2015)

Hi

Jumbo Ratty.

After a while he began to have trouble with the machine? And after a while it started to get worse?

I heard that there are problems with the infusion to temperatures which does not reach 90 degrees, do you know anything about it?

I can not do foaming milk for one cup of milk and prepare two espresso (not together with frothing, everything I'm doing separately), the middle of bullying, and control lamp espresso preparation of hot water going out (it means the water is not hot enough).

Thank you.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

daniel92 said:


> Hi Jumbo Ratty.
> 
> I heard that there are problems with the infusion to temperatures which does not reach 90 degrees, do you know anything about it?
> 
> .


I cant say I noticed this problem.

I believe you are referring to the fact the machine is marketed at being 1300watts but is infact 1050 watts.

This shouldn't have a bearing on pulling a standard size \ weight espresso.

Maybe, if you liked lungos it could cause a temperature drop in the boiler due to cold water being added to the boiler because of the amount of water demanded for a lungo. But that is realy not the problem of water cascading from your portafilter \ shower screen.


----------



## daniel92 (Jun 6, 2015)

Hi

I saw the next chaining

http://www.gaggiausersgroup.com/index.php/topic,984.0.html

And I was put here in response

http://www.gaggiausersgroup.com/index.php?topic=993.new;topicseen#new

Did you have problems there is not enough hot water for preparing espresso and bullying?

It's very you can help me with this answer and say how and after a while it happened



daniel92 said:


> Hi
> 
> Jumbo Ratty.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

daniel92 said:


> Did you have problems there is not enough hot water for preparing espresso and bullying?
> 
> It's very you can help me with this answer and say how and after a while it happened





Jumbo Ratty said:


> I cant say I noticed this problem.


*^* NO. That means NO. *^*


----------

